# Video.



## AvPKenpo (Aug 12, 2002)

Is there any way to upload video files to the martial talk server?  And if there is what would be the size limit?  I would like to be able to share some video of myself and events that would be coming up, to all those that would want to see.  I work at a video production agency so I can make any type of format or size that you would need.

Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2002)

Acceptable file extensions: gif jpg png txt zip jpeg pdf
Max attachment size : 100KB
Max image dimentions : 500x500

If its outside of those parameters (which a video prob. is) email me and we can work something out.  I've been considering a 'Library' page with techniques, etc on it but don't have enough original or 'free to share' content at this time.

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks Kaith.  Without getting too technical.  Is it not possible to do a .wmv file?  or any other .mpg   .mov  

I could do a gif sequence if I had too, but I can make an extremely small .wmv file.  example 2 min. clip at 1.44mb.

Yeah 100kb is definately too small for any length of video clips.  If you don't mind I will e-mail you a sample at a few different  sizes, so you can get the idea.

Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2002)

I can add the different media formats to the allowed list, however due to the file size limits I dont think it'll help much.  The limit on attachment size is generic, so if I up it to allow video, it also would allow someone to upload huge pictures.

I think the best way to do a video/audio link would be to set up a seperate page with all the info.  I'll add a "Videos" button at the top so its easy for folks to find em. 

Shoot me what you have in mind and lets put something together.    This sounds like fun stuff.


----------

